# siamese molt



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wondering about the cycle of molt with the siamese variety, how often it occurs etc, and what to look for as too much molt to breed as i've heard you shouldnt breed from a mouse that molts excessively.

thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moulting is unavoidable.They are better in winter if kept in a shed but if kept indoors or in warm temperatures moulting will be more of a problem.If showing it's best to show youngish adults,the older they get the darker and more moulty they become.No magic cure to a natural process I'm afraid.


----------

